# Nervous co sleeper, is the crook of my arm safe?



## babypowder

Hello,

I nervously co sleep, I love it, my LO sleeps better and it works for us but I am nervous about it still. 

He tends to sleep in the crook of my arm, I wear a jacket to keep warm and I lie him so his bottom half is on top of the quilt rather than him slipping underneath it.

Is that a safe way to sleep? xx


----------



## HeeBeeGeeBee

I sleep with Bonnie almost the same way and wonder this myself...


----------



## Periwinkle

I read somewhere that you shouldn't have them sleep on top of the duvet because it can still make them overheat. I sleep the same way but have the duvet wrapped around me with the edge folded underneath me so it can't come loose. She's swaddled with a cellular blanket over depending how cold it is.


----------



## babypowder

Oh...hmm. He sleeps between me and my OH in my arm. So I struggle to keep him off the quilt and we don't seem to be as comfortable if we sleep facing the other way, plus then there's the edge of the bed to contend with. Will have to keep him off the quilt though, thank you x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Have a look at this. It also has a picture with it:
https://www.easybabylife.com/co-sleeping.html


----------



## Rachel_C

I would just use your common sense with the quilt/overheating thing. If it's cold and you check baby's temp every now and then and they're not too hot, I would stick with that if it works for you. Just adjust baby's clothes and covering to suit the extra warmth from the quilt underneath.


----------



## Maid Marian

I don't use a blanket/cover - I wear my huuge dressing gown (half-on-half-off me, the top part tucked between my boobs to keep it in place) and use the bottom of it to cover LO's legs/bum, but since I'm wearing it, it can't go up over his chest/head etc.


----------

